# Need help identifying year Early 60's ( I think) JC Higgins bike



## dplantz (Jan 14, 2015)

I have had this as yard art for years, and decided to do a "rusto" restore on it.   

On bottom of the frame I got these numbers

MUU502
45702
26304

Would like to know year and model name

I tried for over a month to deal with NBHAA.com and have had enough of their rudeness!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 14, 2015)

It's a Murray Ohio Built bike.They made JC Higgins but I cant tell if this is one of them.The front fender is on backwards,fix that and it will look a bit better.


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 14, 2015)

dplantz said:


> I have had this as yard art for years, and decided to do a "rusto" restore on it.
> 
> On bottom of the frame I got these numbers
> 
> ...




Welcome to The CABE! According to the book "Collectable Elgin - J.C. Higgins - Hawthorn Bicycles," that's a '61 J.C. Higgins and it shows up in the Sears, Roebuck 1961 Spring & Summer Catalog. "45702" is the model number.


----------



## dplantz (Jan 15, 2015)

Actually it is not on backwards, it is just that the mounting screw under the fork was missing.   I actually have it mostly restored now, will post pics in a couple days of the fin


----------



## dplantz (Jan 19, 2015)

Ok got the bike done and am already riding it.  Kinda did it " Rat Rod" style, but besides the handlebars, basket 







 and seat the bike is all original


----------



## richjw1946 (Feb 11, 2015)

Murray sprocket.  I have a Sears bike and a J C Penney Foremost with the same carrier,


----------



## dplantz (Feb 12, 2015)

Mystery solved  It is a 1960 Sears JC Higgins bike
If anyone else needs to get screenshots from Sears bikes, here is the url I found and they send you scans of what you ask
http://www.searscatalogsonline.com/contact-us/


----------



## BrentP (Feb 12, 2015)

dplantz said:


> Mystery solved  It is a 1960 Sears JC Higgins bike
> If anyone else needs to get screenshots from Sears bikes, here is the url I found and they send you scans of what you ask
> http://www.searscatalogsonline.com/contact-us/



That Sears catalog website is a fantastic resource.  Thanks for digging that up.


----------

